# Question about jet motor



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

Got the boat back today. Coil was bad on the bottom cylinder. Was only running on top 2 cylinders


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Glad to hear you found the problem.

D


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

Finally got the boat out on sat to test the motor. With 3 people, 70lbs of chain, 2 batteries, 2 gas tanks, and all my gear it gets up on plane very quick and we were getting 20mph on the gps. Happy camper!


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

It also didn't even burn 4 gallons of gas and before i would have used at least 10 gallons covering the water that we did


----------

